# Now the POW/MIA flag is racist...



## Theirb123 (Aug 14, 2015)

Trolling? Either way I'd like to choke the life out of him...


----------



## The Accountant (Aug 14, 2015)

I was going to post about this a couple days ago with the original link. However I didn't because I was only able to muster up the same response as now even still.

Facepalm.


----------



## Il Duce (Aug 14, 2015)

I saw this posted by someone on FB and was curious why Newsweek would publish something so needlessly offensive.  The actual article, while it presents an opinion I think is extremely overblown, has some interesting history and perspective.  As the author and magazine have amended at the bottom of the article the use of 'racist' was needless clickbait and severely undercut the author's argument.  Still, it's a perspective on the history of those times I had not been familiar with and frankly, I think it's always good to be watchful on how patriotic symbols and narratives of history are used to manipulate political constituencies.

Here's the actual article if you're interested: 

http://www.newsweek.com/its-time-haul-down-another-flag-racist-hate-361929


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 14, 2015)

I seriously cannot follow his logic.


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 14, 2015)

Il Duce said:


> I saw this posted by someone on FB and was curious why Newsweek would publish something so needlessly offensive.  The actual article, while it presents an opinion I think is extremely overblown, has some interesting history and perspective.  As the author and magazine have amended at the bottom of the article the use of 'racist' was needless clickbait and severely undercut the author's argument.  Still, it's a perspective on the history of those times I had not been familiar with and frankly, I think it's always good to be watchful on how patriotic symbols and narratives of history are used to manipulate political constituencies.
> 
> Here's the actual article if you're interested:
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/its-time-haul-down-another-flag-racist-hate-361929


Clickbait


----------



## Teufel (Aug 14, 2015)

Ridiculous.  Here's a picture of me and my team at JPAC flying the POW/MIA flag on an underwater aircraft crash site.  We always flew the POW/MIA flag while conducting recoveries.  My team brought back 9 sets of American remains from Papua New Guinea and identified several other American crash sites for future archaeological recoveries.


----------



## ZmanTX (Aug 14, 2015)

Teufel said:


> Ridiculous.Here's a picture of me and my team at JPAC flying the POW/MIA flag on an underwater aircraft crash site.  We always flew the POW/MIA flag while conducting recoveries.  My team brought back 9 sets of American remains from Papua New Guinea and identified several other American crash sites for future archaeological recoveries.



That's a great picture!


----------

